# Anyone cycling in Feb/Mar wanna buddy?



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi didn't want to read and run  

Had a wee look there as there had been a couple of threads on Sims clinic/southerners, but Im sure you've seen there hasn't been many posts on there lately.

You should jump on the main cycle thread-top of this page-theres quite a few of us gearing up to go, and going to different clinics, so that doesn't matter  

BP.


----------

